
Is email the largest social network? - awwstn2
http://www.niemanlab.org/2017/08/inside-the-collection-of-industry-newsletters-continues-to-bet-on-email-the-largest-social-network/
======
andreasgonewild
Indeed.

It's a shame that every attempt at taking on social networking ends up being
more about money and targeted ads than networking.

Snackis has nothing to sell, it only wants to help:

[https://github.com/andreas-gone-wild/snackis](https://github.com/andreas-
gone-wild/snackis)

------
esmith5988
Definitely appreciate getting vetted news in my inbox because twitter is crazy
overwhelming these days.

